# Climber 4 Hire-IMMEDIATE availability



## GLOBOTREE (Dec 20, 2010)

Will travel~Will train~Will climb anythang!
Looking for immediate workload~ experience in all aspects of Urban Arboriculture, Woodsman for hire, preferrably Caribbean climate, not particularly excited about ICETREE climbing, will work in all weather.


----------



## outonalimbts (Dec 20, 2010)

*Another climber looking for work*

preferrably Caribbean climate!!!! :chainsawguy:


Certified Arborist- Angie's list award winner! Great References- For right company in warm climate...

Cheers
Adam


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 21, 2010)

outonalimbts said:


> preferrably Caribbean climate!!!! :chainsawguy:
> 
> 
> Certified Arborist- Angie's list award winner! Great References- For right company in warm climate...
> ...



Out on a Limb Tree Service 866-987-2288 Serving the Washington, DC area since 2002 Member BBB with A+ rating Zero Complaints *since march 2003!*

What happened in March '03, Adam....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 21, 2010)

*Yet another climber looking....*

I'll work anywhere regardless of weather, anybody got a bone for this old dog?


----------



## senones (Dec 21, 2010)

*USDA Hardiness Zone 10b*

We are always looking for good Team Members. We would like to shore up our team for 2011. Large commercial tree care firm located south of Fort Lauderdale, FL. We are pruning Coconut palms right on the beach all month long. I am talking right on the beach. Currently 74 degrees and sunny. We work in accordance to ANSI Standards. ISA Board Certified Master Arborist, Certified Arborists, and Certified Tree Worker Climber Specialists on staff. If any one is interested, let me know.


----------



## deevo (Dec 27, 2010)

GLOBOTREE said:


> Will travel~Will train~Will climb anythang!
> Looking for immediate workload~ experience in all aspects of Urban Arboriculture, Woodsman for hire, preferrably Caribbean climate, not particularly excited about ICETREE climbing, will work in all weather.



Climbed 3 ugly old poplars last week covered in snow.... it's not all that bad! 1 month of winter down! 3-4 to go! Sent you a PM


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 28, 2010)

senones said:


> We are always looking for good Team Members. We would like to shore up our team for 2011. Large commercial tree care firm located south of Fort Lauderdale, FL. We are pruning Coconut palms right on the beach all month long. I am talking right on the beach. Currently 74 degrees and sunny. We work in accordance to ANSI Standards. ISA Board Certified Master Arborist, Certified Arborists, and Certified Tree Worker Climber Specialists on staff. If any one is interested, let me know.



2 week trial period, I buy the plane ticket?


----------

